# Attn: Veteran Installers- Help with 2008 Infiniti G35!



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm about to start on a 2008 G35 Sedan install. The customer wants to do a double DIN unit in the dash and a few headrest monitors, etc. Not my usual install, but oh well. I am having a hard time finding a dash kit for the car though. It's got the factory BOSE stereo, which he is leaving in there for now, and has the cd slot down by the A/C controls with the display screen up between the two A/C vents, but it is not Nav. I am curious what options I have. My idea was to either replace the stock screen with a double DIN unit, if a kit is available (don't really want to make one and the car is a lease so I can't use the factory one) or replace the area where the cd slot is with a single DIN dvd player, if I can somehow tap into the stock monitor to use as the display. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! 

Mike

here is a pic of the dash:


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

PM simplicityinsound he is the, "KING of the G35 installs!"

I don't think there is a double din kit available in the US or Japan.

If you look up the CES 2008 threads there was a 2008 g35 w/ a system (I believe in the kenwood booth), no double din though


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

this is the new model G35, and as far as i know, there is no double din conversion for it yet.

so you are limited to stock interfaces.

the audison G35 sedan at CES had the kenwood interface package in it. www.kenwoodusa.com and from what people told me, (i didnt hear the car), it sounded pretty good.

b


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

an alpine vehicle hub pro - while not the most elegant solution imo should allow you to do what you want (the vpab-222)


----------



## A8AWD (Mar 6, 2008)

I haven't played with one yet but, I'd get a hold of some schematics from the factory repair manual and go from there. It will take time without even opening up the car at first. Multiple systems probably run through that oem unit, so removing it could be a bad idea. It will F up the dealer's diagnostics and worse, the cars internal systems... Based on the schematics, you should be able to find the gateway to adding video and a direct audio input to the oem monitor somehow, someway. I can assure you, factory pin locations on the harness will need to be moved around. It won't be easy if you are a stranger to this kind of territory, but the whole industry has been and is headed this way. It's never easy to be cutting edge on newer integration methods, but if you have the ability, you will make big $$ ....DEFINATELY charge an arm and a leg though and continue to do so until major companies like navtv etc develop their own out of the box solutions. It'll be a while though and tere's big $$ to be made. Shops will continue to drop like flies in the near future because they can't keep up. It will weed out the true specialists from the rest. Very soon, even the most entry level cars will be this way. Even if it is just adding a small audio system, an understanding of the factory goods is necessary and some caution must be used.....Once you do the first one, all the G35's will be coming to you....$$$$.

http://www.navtv.com/contact.php 

One of the most complex systems to integrate with was VAG's (Audi, Porsche) MOST protocol (Media Oriened Systems Transport) but once you get it its big $$$$$$$$ for you, especially if they have to have it.

PM me and I will give you my email if you want help. If you are NOT comfortable, mistakes can get very expensive but persistence is very rewarding.

OEM Integration or DIE in this industry.


----------



## DirtyHarry62 (Mar 26, 2008)

The 2008 G35 has AV inputs under the front seat armrest. It works off the AUX button visible in your photo. One needs to find the ground wire that connects from the radio/display to the parking brake switch and connect that to chassis ground. This will convince the screen to display video while car is in motion.


----------



## A8AWD (Mar 6, 2008)

Great stuff man. Thanks! Definately noting that for future reference. I take it all Bose equipped G35's come with this standard or is it an option? Do they offer an oem video source?


----------



## DirtyHarry62 (Mar 26, 2008)

All 2007 and 2008 G35's have the composite input jacks (video, right audio, left audio). BTW I'm not an installer, I sell Infiniti's for a living at Infiniti of Littleton in Colorado. I am an expert on adding Ipod's and other audio accessories to these vehicles.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

So I could basically get an outboard DVD player, install it in the center console or whatever, and use that as my video source? The other thing is, he will want to have video run to the two headrest monitors he will be picking up as well. So he can leave all the stock equippment in, and I can just run a video/audio in to the input under the armrest via an aftermarket DVD player or whatever? I'll have to look into that. Also, any idea which wire is the ground that needs to be grounded to the chassis? And does doing so affect anything else?


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## DirtyHarry62 (Mar 26, 2008)

mikey7182 said:


> So I could basically get an outboard DVD player, install it in the center console or whatever, and use that as my video source? The other thing is, he will want to have video run to the two headrest monitors he will be picking up as well. So he can leave all the stock equippment in, and I can just run a video/audio in to the input under the armrest via an aftermarket DVD player or whatever? I'll have to look into that. Also, any idea which wire is the ground that needs to be grounded to the chassis? And does doing so affect anything else?


You will have difficulty running monitors in the headrest as they are of the active headrest style which are designed to tip forward in a rear-end collision so to reduce injuries like whiplash. No problem putting DVD player in the center console. 

Check out this site: http://forums.nicoclub.com and this thread in specific http://forums.nicoclub.com/zerothread/299444 Look for the response by Foresite. I've got to go back to work before I need a new job! ROFL


----------



## A8AWD (Mar 6, 2008)

mikey7182 said:


> Anyone?





mikey7182 said:


> So I could basically get an outboard DVD player, install it in the center console or whatever, and use that as my video source? The other thing is, he will want to have video run to the two headrest monitors he will be picking up as well. So he can leave all the stock equippment in, and I can just run a video/audio in to the input under the armrest via an aftermarket DVD player or whatever? I'll have to look into that. Also, any idea which wire is the ground that needs to be grounded to the chassis? And does doing so affect anything else?


From NICO forum link: 

"They installed a toggle switch and you have to switch back to regular position every now and again when using navigation because the car thinks it is standing still otherwise."

^^^^As long as there are no long term negative effects go for it. I wouldn't
just look to make a quick buck and go this route. Obviously the ground doesn't only allow video play when the car is in motion....seems to also effect the nav and its abilities to see the satellite. 

To find the brake ground wire you could just gain access to the e brake switch and find which wire it is at the radio? a module somewhere?or at the oem amp? and use continuity on your multimeter to see which wire sees the brake when it is up. Then just ground it through a switch. 

I'd be looking at a schematic if it were my own car or a customers......maybe this guy can get you some electrical schematics....

Also, based on ^^^his^^^ info, seems any video source should work.

As for the "active" headrests, I believe there is just a latching mechanism that releases and allows the headrest to spring forward in an accident...don't see why a thin lcd module with a remount mounted circuit board would effect anything.

Thanks for the and info info DHarry. It's cool that you joined just to help this guy.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Well I actually got headrest monitors with the monitors already built into the headrests, and haven't run into this problem in the past with the style of headrests. I guess I will see if I run into any problems this time around. 

As for the video source, we are just going with a single DIN DVD player fed into a video signal amplifier, then onto the AUX input in the armrest, along with both headrest monitors. Hopefully I can successfully locate the e-brake ground. I doubt the customer is going to have a schematic on his car since he just bought it and really isn't into car audio a whole lot. Any idea where to find one online, etc? 

Also, he isn't doing a Nav unit or anything of that nature. But I doubt the toggle switch route will be the direction I'll head. I'd rather not have to make him switch it on and off. I'll do it right the first time. It's just going to take a little work, but I'd rather not tear apart the dash if I don't have to. So that schematic will come in helpful!

Thanks for all the suggestions so far, guys.

Mike


----------



## A8AWD (Mar 6, 2008)

I was going to suggest going that route with headrests but for liability reasons to protect you I didn't. Just understand that you will be "disabling" an oem safety feature and if he does et injured and those head restaraints could have prevented it, its your ass. I don't even think a signed waiver from the cusomer could save you in the event that happened.

You could always have an lcd come out of the top of the seat BEHIND the headrest....


----------



## A8AWD (Mar 6, 2008)

mikey7182 said:


> Well I actually got headrest monitors with the monitors already built into the headrests, and haven't run into this problem in the past with the style of headrests. I guess I will see if I run into any problems this time around.
> 
> As for the video source, we are just going with a single DIN DVD player fed into a video signal amplifier, then onto the AUX input in the armrest, along with both headrest monitors. Hopefully I can successfully locate the e-brake ground. I doubt the customer is going to have a schematic on his car since he just bought it and really isn't into car audio a whole lot. Any idea where to find one online, etc?
> 
> ...


The DHarry62 guy said he works at a Infiniti dealership and can get you a schematic....also, I was under the impression the G35 had factory nav........


----------



## DirtyHarry62 (Mar 26, 2008)

A8AWD said:


> Thanks for the and info info DHarry. It's cool that you joined just to help this guy.


Actually, I've been a lurker for a bit, but I just never had anything to really add. I was interested in learing more about custom door panel and fiberglassing. Oh yeah, and more about Cadence amps, Jason sounds like very cool guy. I contribute when I have something to add, but you guys got some good experts and who share info freely. Props to you guys!

I probably can get wiring diagrams, if I ask a mechanic real nice. Might even have them on old cd-roms, which are updated monthly. I just didn't have the time to check yet. 

The wire I speak of is just a safety issue and has been bypassed on FX/G/M without issue since it just convinces the video and Nav system screen the car is stopped. In the example that started this thread the nav is not installed, and I was not suggesting a switch. I was suggesting it as a possible source for the wire involved. The switch was being used since the NICO post was about a nav equipped car.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah he has a screen but it is not Nav. If you could get those diagrams that would be awesome! I'm shooting for this Saturday for the install...

Mike


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Update: I was able to successfully locate both the E-Brake ground and Speed Sense wires and terminate them. Here is a thread I posted over on a G35 forum to help them out, even though I am not a G35 owner... 

http://forums.nicoclub.com/zeropost?cmd=tshow&id=331339


----------



## A8AWD (Mar 6, 2008)

Way to go. Well done!


----------

